# What/Who is your favorite...?



## gvergara

Cześć,

I would like to know how to translate these into Polish. I have searched the net, but have come to no conclusion as to how it should be rendered, as I have seen questions intriduced by _który, jaki, kto_, etc. So I would, once again, very much appreciate your kind help.

_What is your favorite food?
Who is your favorite singer?_

Dziękuję za pomoc,

G.


----------



## zaffy

Jaka jest twoja ulubiona potrawa?
Jakie jest twoje ulubione jedzenie?
Kto jest twoim ulubionym piosenkarzem/twoją ulubioną piosenkarką?


----------



## zaffy

You might ask 'Który (z nich) jest twoim ulubionym piosenkarzem?' if I, for example, was showing you a picture with a group of singers.


----------



## zaffy

A: Kto jest twoim szefem?
B: Adam Kowalski

A: Który to twój szef? 
B: Tamten w niebieskiej koszuli. (And the B points at him)


----------



## MaciejBo

_"What is your favorite food?" - _I think it would be:_ "Jakie jest twoje ulubione jedzenie?"
"What is your favorite dish?" - _I think it would be:_ "Jaka jest twoja ulubiona potrawa?"_


----------



## Ben Jamin

_What is your favorite food?
can also be translated as 
"Co jest twoją ulubioną potrawą?" Formal, may be used in an interview on TV
or "Co najbardziej lubisz jeść?" Colloquial_


----------



## elroy

zaffy said:


> Kto jest twoim ulubionym piosenkarzem/twoją ulubioną piosenkarką?


What if you don’t want to specify a gender?


----------



## zaffy

Not possible. When talking in general, it's safer to choose the masulculine form. 

If I was addressing a group of 2,000 women and I noticed a male among them, I would go for masculine forms right away.


----------



## MaciejBo

Ben Jamin said:


> _What is your favorite food?
> can also be translated as
> "Co jest twoją ulubioną potrawą?" Formal, may be used in an interview on TV
> or "Co najbardziej lubisz jeść?" Colloquial_


Everything can be translated by means of near-words. 
The question is - which is more plausible?
Which more captures the meaning of the source sentence?
I am not an expert, but it seems to me, that this is why we have a variety of words in the language, in order to express thoughts more reliably.
"Co najbardziej lubisz jeść?" I would translate as "What do you like to eat the most?"


----------



## zaffy

Ben Jamin said:


> Co najbardziej lubisz jeść?"


Yes, that's what I would say in conversational language.


----------



## gvergara

In first place, thanks a lot for all your help  I would now like to ask you some questions derived from the answers that you have provided, I hope this is not a problem.



zaffy said:


> Jaka jest twoja ulubiona potrawa?
> Jakie jest twoje ulubione jedzenie?
> Kto jest twoim ulubionym piosenkarzem/twoją ulubioną piosenkarką?


Question 01 has to do with the answers to these questions. What I do not quite understand is why different cases were used in Jak- (mianownik) and Kto (narzędnik). I mean, I am not surprised at the use of narzędnik in Kto questions, but so far "my" beginner rule has been: after być, nominative with standalone adjectives, instrumental with (un)determined nouns. Would these answers be valid?

Jaka jest *twoja ulubiona potrawa*?
Moja ulubiona potrawa jest pasta.
Moja ulubiona potrawa jest pastą.
Pasta jest moją ulubioną potrawą.

Kto jest *twoją ulubioną piosenkarką*?
Anna Skłodowska jest moją ulubioną piosenkarką.
Moja ulubiona piosenkarka jest Anną Skłodowską.

Thanks again,

G.


----------



## zaffy

Jaka jest *twoja ulubiona potrawa*?
Moja ulubiona potrawa jest pasta. 
Moja ulubiona potrawa jest pastą. 
Pasta jest moją ulubioną potrawą.  But normally you'd word it this way: Moją ulubioną potrawą jest pasta.

BTW: Jaka pasta? It sounds unfinshed. _Moją ulubioną potrawą jest pasta jajeczna._

Kto jest *twoją ulubioną piosenkarką*?
Anna Skłodowska jest moją ulubioną piosenkarką.  OK but a bit unnatural word order. 
Moja ulubiona piosenkarka jest Anną Skłodowską. 

This word order works best:
Moją ulubioną piosenkarką jest Anna Skłodowska.


----------



## Panceltic

gvergara said:


> In first place, thanks a lot for all your help  I would now like to ask you some questions derived from the answers that you have provided, I hope this is not a problem.
> 
> 
> Question 01 has to do with the answers to these questions. What I do not quite understand is why different cases were used in Jak- (mianownik) and Kto (narzędnik). I mean, I am not surprised at the use of narzędnik in Kto questions, but so far "my" beginner rule has been: after być, nominative with standalone adjectives, instrumental with (un)determined nouns. Would these answers be valid?
> 
> Jaka jest *twoja ulubiona potrawa*?
> Moja ulubiona potrawa jest pasta.
> Moja ulubiona potrawa jest pastą.
> Pasta jest moją ulubioną potrawą.
> 
> Kto jest *twoją ulubioną piosenkarką*?
> Anna Skłodowska jest moją ulubioną piosenkarką.
> Moja ulubiona piosenkarka jest Anną Skłodowską.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> G.



The 1st/2nd one in the first set of sentences and the last one in the second set are not right, it is the other way round: Moją ulubioną potrawą jest pasta, Moją ulubioną piosenkarką jest Anna Skłodowska.

You can also avoid narzędnik by using _to_: Moja ulubiona potrawa to pasta.


----------



## zaffy

Panceltic said:


> You can also avoid narzędnik by using _to_: Moja ulubiona potrawa to pasta.


And here both word orders work fine. 

Jajka z majonezem to moja ulubiona potrawa. 
Moja ulubiona potrawa to jajka z majonezem.


----------



## gvergara

Thank you all for your invaluable help. 


Panceltic said:


> You can also avoid narzędnik by using _to_: Moja ulubiona potrawa to pasta.


Sure enough, but... it is no use running away from the nightmarish Polish cases. Need to face them sooner or later, and I would rather it were sooner.



zaffy said:


> But normally you'd word it this way: Moją ulubioną potrawą jest pasta.





zaffy said:


> Moją ulubioną piosenkarką jest Anna Skłodowska.





Panceltic said:


> Moją ulubioną potrawą jest pasta, Moją ulubioną piosenkarką jest Anna Skłodowska.


As far as your examples go, I can see that you all agree that the natural word order involves placing the information that was requested after the verb. And I can understand that, because it is the relevant information, so to say, considering the question that was asked. But what happens if I am just describing myself (or broadly speaking, when there is no question involved)? Would the order of the elements not be so important in that case?

_Ma na imię G., mam trzydziesci trzy lata, mieszkam w... [bla, bla, bla] Moją ulubioną piosenkarką jest Anna Skłodowska /
Anna Skłodowska jest moją ulubioną piosenkarką._

And briefly, my last question: Could you use Jak- to ask about people?.

Thanks again,

G.


----------



## zaffy

gvergara said:


> Ma na imię G., mam trzydziesci trzy lata, mieszkam w... [bla, bla, bla] Moją ulubioną piosenkarką jest Anna Skłodowska


Perfect! 

PS. 
Ma*m* na imię G.


----------



## zaffy

gvergara said:


> And briefly, my last question: Could you use Jak- to ask about people?.


What kind of questions do you mean?


----------



## gvergara

zaffy said:


> PS.
> Ma*m* na imię G.


Thanks for the remark, guess it was a typo, but it is a mistake all the same 



zaffy said:


> What kind of questions do you mean?





gvergara said:


> I would now like to ask you some questions derived from the answers that you have provided,


I was referring to the "extra" questions that I derived from the answers provided. The first one deals with the answers to the questions, which you all have so generously answered. My other question has to do with the correctness/appropriateness of using Jak- for people (_Jaka jest ta ulubiona piosenkarka_?). I just want to rule out the use of jak- with people.


----------



## zaffy

gvergara said:


> _Jaka jest ta ulubiona piosenkarka_?


That's fine. 

Jakie zwierzęta lubisz? 
Jak lubisz spędzać czas? 
Jakich zwierząt nie lubisz? 
Jaką pogodę lubisz? 
Jakiej pogody nie lubisz?


----------



## jasio

gvergara said:


> My other question has to do with the correctness/appropriateness of using Jak- for people (_Jaka jest ta ulubiona piosenkarka_?). I just want to rule out the use of jak- with people.


Using "jaka" is ok, but what is the intended meaning of the question?

Jaka jest twoja ulubiona piosenkarka? - who is your favorite singer? (Kate Bush) 
Jaka jest ta ulubiona piosenkarka? - what is the favorite singer like? (short, thin and sings well) 
Actually even the first phrase could be somewhat ambiguous, using "jaki" instead of "who" sounds to me quite colloquial.


----------



## Drakonica

elroy said:


> What if you don’t want to specify a gender?


Masculine form is universal. You cak talk and ask about "piosenkarz / piosenkarze" when them gender is not important.


----------

